# sea star identification



## darkjedv (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi!

A friend of mine bought this star from a LFS. Can anyone tell me the name/classification of it?

http://home.ptd.net/~jedv/seastar.jpg

Thanks,

Jed


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Linckia Sea Star (Linckia columbiae) I believe the common name is Pacific comet star for this one but it is part of the linckia family.


----------



## darkjedv (Aug 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. I did some searching and I think its a Linckia multifora. The LFS was selling it as a Fromia.

Thanks again!

Jed


----------



## Fish Muffin (Aug 25, 2007)

Never Trust the LFS, Lmao always trust FishForums


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Fish Muffin said:


> Never Trust the LFS, Lmao always trust FishForums


Well not never and always, but remember lfs are there to make money. We are not.....


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Also because of there being no regulation on how lfs's are run, there usually isn't anyone there that knows anything.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I may be wrong as well. Some species look so much a like it is hard to tell from just a picture.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm pretty sure its a linkia spp. though and not a formia. Great care is needed for these stars. Air exposure can be very deadly... as well as changing O2 levels in the tank, as well as other parameters. not much is known about thier diet, and thus make them hard to keep without a huge amount of liverock in the tank.


----------



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

its definitly NOT a linkia(i have one). its hard ot tell from the picture, BUT im fairly certin it IS a fromia.....

orange/blue/purple lilia star fish are very 'clean' they have no spots or bumps....their skin looks like colored sand.....


----------



## Heymybigfish (Jul 30, 2007)

by the way, linkia sf are usually expensive in comparison to a fromia...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

there are many other linkia other thank the orange/red and blue, i have a maroon/purplish one. and it has 6 arms instead of five. there are lots and lots of different linkia stars, you usually only see a few in stores and they are expensive because of their color.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Heymybigfish said:


> its definitly NOT a linkia(i have one). its hard ot tell from the picture, BUT im fairly certin it IS a fromia.....
> 
> orange/blue/purple lilia star fish are very 'clean' they have no spots or bumps....their skin looks like colored sand.....


Actually, you're wrong. The two species already suspected to be this one do not look as smooth as the typical orange or red linckia.

Linckia columbiae:
http://www.goldenstateimages.com/GSI_big.php?img=SES-018

Linckia multifora:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Thank you Katie for clearing that up for him.


----------



## wetpetshawaii (Sep 26, 2007)

Common Name is Red Linckia, Red Star,orComet Sea Star and the Species Name is (Linckia multifora) off of hawaiian waters(Pacific) we bring those up from 60 ft. quite frequently their suitability for the reef aquarium is sometimes questionable because they are prone to an infestation of small burrowing bivalves and parasitic snails (Thyca crystallina), they also could get secondary bacteria infections quite easily. Yet, once successfully acclimated these starfish will do very well in an aquarium. Basically herbivorous and detritus feeders and feedings with algae pellets may prove beneficial. They are also capable of regenerating a single removed arm. Aloha.....


----------

